# naming my pup...



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

i know i know.... im back again trying to find a name...
my pup was born on valentines day (yay!!!) so im now trying to decide if i go for a 'lovey' type name... 
i still like Honey (Camilla - i know what you mean about associating the name with labradors/retrievers, i knew 2 called Honey) but with her being a red/golden colour and she was born on valentines day (Honey being an affectionate name to call your 'lover' lol) i still think the name fits...
i started looking at names meaning love etc. and couldnt really find any i liked....
but if anyone thinks of a good name plese let me know.... 
after this i promise i'll stop asking for ideas!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

sowwie kinda funny but *cupid* sprung to mind!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

rose


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Amber  
pick that one pick that one pick it please please please  :lol:


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

i think im starting to go off honey... 
i love the name amber... but i have a friend named amber so i cant really name it after her... same with rose... 
although im starting to like flower names like daisy, lily, and sorry camilla - im starting to like poppy!
any other ideas anyone?


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Let's see You left out Rosie which is a flower and a valentines thing or sweet pea :lol:


----------



## ChiGirl (Feb 22, 2005)

Replying to your reply on your other board. Yeah..I've been thinking up a storm for names ^^ ..umm...Amour? Juliet? Hmm..Love names..I have to think. I have plenty of flower names though. Azalea...Iris, Foxglove? THose are poisonous to dogs aren't they? umm...I forget O_O


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> Let's see You left out Rosie which is a flower and a valentines thing or sweet pea :lol:


i have a friend named rose/rosie... i love the name tho... maybe i'll have to break friends with her!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

pansy is ma fav flower!

Or how about flowa? flow for short?


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

i think you should name her Daisy , emily or julie..... Daisy i love that name


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

I adore the name Daisy for a Chi.
It was one of my top five when we named Piper.

I love Lucy too. 

Why don't you wait until you can check out her personality, and then name her? We were torn between Zoe and Piper, but leaning towards Zoe. Then we met her, and she was totally a Piper.


----------



## CaliGirl (Mar 2, 2005)

I know that everyone is thinking names in flowers but I thought the name aphrodite. Since she was the Goddess of LOVE :love4: I thought that was cute.


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

If you don't have a name picked yet...I was thinking along the same lines as CaliGirl...
you could name her Freya she's the Norse goddess of love. :love7: 

Jessi


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

ive not named her yet... i love daisy and freya... i might have to do ANOTHER vote...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

*freya*

i like freya tooooo :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

Well hmm.. These aren't really flower names or 'Love' names. But they are really cute 8) . How about Sheelah, Charlotte, Muffy or Carly?

Hope I was a help :wink:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

jlcase said:


> you could name her Freya she's the Norse goddess of love. :love7:
> 
> Jessi


What a great name!! Freya! You should name her that and then when people ask where you got it you can tell them what it means. PERFECT!


----------



## Elevenhounds (Apr 25, 2005)

My dearly departed chi was called Sweet Pea. This eventually evolved into Peet Swee (switched the first two letters) and to the end of her life she was known as Peetie!!


----------



## Moon (Apr 28, 2005)

i've got a problem too..
My chihuahua pedigree name is Latino Lover.. Its long name so i dont call him like that.. I'was calling him ''MISHKO'' at the begining but i dont like it anymore.. So... I need a new name.. More '' woow''.. Latino name.. Or something special.. Magic? Its cool dont u think? 
That is my chi and his friend Sassy (Sassy is the right one,so my chi is left one)


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

What about Valentina. Tina for short. Keeping with the love theme


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Valentino for the Latino lover...lol similar name to the last one i sugested!


----------

